# Options for buying a McLeod online.



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

After working on the trails several times, by far my favorite tool to use is the McLeod. The sharp flat edge shapes and shaves the trails nicely while the tooth side is perfect for finishing. The McLeods I used belonged to my local mtb group but I really wanted to have a one of my own not only for local trail work but would make a great tool around the house. I searched mtbr.com and the web and came up with several options.

The Zac McLeod would be my first choice. Highly recommended and constructed of better steel than most. Unfortunately only a few (two) online stores carry them and although the price isn't bad, the cost of shipping and handling is ridiculous ($38). 
http://www.buyzactools.com/store/productview.asp?prodID=35

The other option I read about was the Lamberton rake. Lighter than a typical McLeod with finer teeth for finish work. Once again the price is good but shipping is bad ($33).
http://www.lambertonrake.com/buy.html

The Nupla McLeod. These are the McLeods my group purchases. It has a strong fiberglass handle and is available online from many different locations. Here is the cheapest I have found it.
http://www.5alarm.com/fireshop/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=50
$47.69 shipped. Almost half the price of the Zac McLeod or the Lamberton rake.

I have looked at the various hoes, pulaskis, shulaskis, etc.. These are helpful tools in some situations but IMO they are not as versatile as the McLeod.

Is there any place else that I should look for a McLeod?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Ben Meadows & Foresty Suppliers both sell McLeods as well as other nifty trail building tools.

D


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

dburatti said:


> Ben Meadows & Foresty Suppliers both sell McLeods as well as other nifty trail building tools.
> 
> D


*Zac McLeod $58. with shipping $96.*
http://www.buyzactools.com/store/productview.asp?prodID=35

*Lamberton Rake $50. with shipping $88*
http://www.lambertonrake.com/

*Nupla McLeod $39.70. with shipping $47*
http://www.5alarm.com/fireshop/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=50

Ben Meadows
I have read a few reports on the Corona McLeod breaking. If I am going to spend this much on a McLeod, it better last a long time. The other McLeod that Ben Meadows offers is $97 without shipping. No thanks.

Forestry Suppliers 
This McLeod has the bolt in the bottom. A flat bottom is ideal. At $79.95 + $17.80 in shipping, this is not a very cheap solution. The Zac Tool is the same price and better quality.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Have you considered going to your local trail group or fire station to ask if you could go in on an order with them? It seems that the shipping is the real deal breaker here and if you could go in on it with someone else, it might ease the pain. Also, they might get a discount for being a non-profit, government, ect.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I will gladly trade you two wood handles for a fiberglass today!

*NUPLA WARRANTY*

Nupla products are manufactured to the highest quality standards and each tool is sold with a Lifetime Warranty. All products are guaranteed against any and all defects in material and workmanship. Nupla Corporation will repair or replace at our option any Nupla product proved to be defective in materials or workmanship during the lifetime of the product. Normal wear, abuse, improper care or negligence are not covered under this warranty.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Nupla is very durable and the yellow color stands out in the woods if you set it next to the trail. We have a half dozen, the heads get a little loose which is annoying from a quality standpoint, but it makes no difference when using the tool.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Lumbee1 said:


> *Zac McLeod $58. with shipping $96.*
> http://www.buyzactools.com/store/productview.asp?prodID=35
> 
> *Lamberton Rake $50. with shipping $88*
> ...


You asked for options, not inexpensive options. I gave you what you asked for, mang. 

D


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

We have a bunch of the Lamberton "McLoeds", the IMBA model. Considerably heavier than any other ones we have, Zac and Nupla, and capable of doing some serious hacking without breaking. The coarse teeth on a traditional McLoed seem more effective however for most trail work and less likely to get jammed with debris. Nupla is light duty IMO and the loose handle is at least a nuisance. A nice tool to carry for drainage cleaning.

Shipping should be way less per item with an order for a number of tools. I think we got 4 Lamberton rakes shipped for $65. They came UPS taped together with a little cardboard taped over the working ends.


----------



## Guitarswheelies (Feb 20, 2005)

*McEberhard*

I help with the trails at Sals in Eastern Pennsylvania. We have built almost 10 miles of singletrack on a rocky, wooded hillside above the Lehigh River near Bethlehem, PA.

We have one Mcleod (commercially made ) in our inventory of hand tools. They work well for a lot of stuff, but they can't handle the heavier rocks we have to remove while benchcutting new trail sections.

Anyhow, we have a guy in the club who likes to salvage materials and reuse them. Turns out he is making several Mcleods for us out of old car leaf springs! I tried and actually broke one while digging over the summer in some hard packed, dry soil. These McEberhards are a bit heavier than the only other one I tried, which came in an IMBA kit. Once a small detail is changed with the handle we will have 4 of these built at minimal cost, and they should work well in the rocky soil we have here! Of course we may buy a few commercial ones too, but we saw the high shipping costs on top on the sticker shock for the tool.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guitarswheelies said:


> I help with the trails at Sals in Eastern Pennsylvania. We have built almost 10 miles of singletrack on a rocky, wooded hillside above the Lehigh River near Bethlehem, PA.
> 
> We have one Mcleod (commercially made ) in our inventory of hand tools. They work well for a lot of stuff, but they can't handle the heavier rocks we have to remove while benchcutting new trail sections.
> 
> Anyhow, we have a guy in the club who likes to salvage materials and reuse them. Turns out he is making several Mcleods for us out of old car leaf springs! I tried and actually broke one while digging over the summer in some hard packed, dry soil. These McEberhards are a bit heavier than the only other one I tried, which came in an IMBA kit. Once a small detail is changed with the handle we will have 4 of these built at minimal cost, and they should work well in the rocky soil we have here! Of course we may buy a few commercial ones too, but we saw the high shipping costs on top on the sticker shock for the tool.


Thanks for your response. This might be the best option for me. Locate a machine shop to make a McLeod. I did some additional searching online and it appears that everyone is VERY PROUD of the product they sell and want a premium for it.

I am doing some finishing work in my backyard preparing for top soil and grass. I could have really used a McLeod for this. Instead I am switching between a rake, a spade, and a pick to get the job done.


----------



## dragonslayer (May 5, 2006)

Check to see if you have a Fire Fighting Equipment dealer close by, most of the tools we use for trailbuilding were originally designed as fire fighting tools. You may be able to order locally and avoid shipping costs.


----------



## Guitarswheelies (Feb 20, 2005)

Lumbee1 said:


> Thanks for your response. This might be the best option for me. Locate a machine shop to make a McLeod. I did some additional searching online and it appears that everyone is VERY PROUD of the product they sell and want a premium for it.
> 
> I am doing some finishing work in my backyard preparing for top soil and grass. I could have really used a McLeod for this. Instead I am switching between a rake, a spade, and a pick to get the job done.


 we noticed that the Mcleod tool is great for doing maintenance where you walk several sections and do some remedial stuff. Beats carrying all of the tools separately.

When we have trailwork days on one section we bring all of the Mattocks, rakes and shovels and go at it.

The guy John who makes the tools is a retired machinist and engineer. I don't know if it would be cost effective to go to a machine shop cold and ask them to make you a Mcleod but they look pretty simple.You have to use hardened steel and weld a receiver for the handle on it-not a big deal.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Guitarswheelies said:


> We have one Mcleod (commercially made ) in our inventory of hand tools. They work well for a lot of stuff, but they can't handle the heavier rocks we have to remove while benchcutting new trail sections.


No offense, but it sounds like improper application of tool use. McLeods are meant for raking duff and loose soil, not prying or dragging large rocks. Rock bars and pick mattocks are more suitable for that kind of work.

One could also use a McLeod for shaping and scraping soft soil, i.e. not hard pack.

D


----------



## Guitarswheelies (Feb 20, 2005)

dburatti said:


> No offense, but it sounds like improper application of tool use. McLeods are meant for raking duff and loose soil, not prying or dragging large rocks. Rock bars and pick mattocks are more suitable for that kind of work.
> 
> One could also use a McLeod for shaping and scraping soft soil, i.e. not hard pack.
> 
> D


Welcome to the Rocky Northeast! Look on the cover of the current issue of BIKE magazine. That's our trail system at Sals. The McLeod is a fairly new tool for us here . For new trails we usually have the pick mattocks to get out the rocks. Some of the benching work can be done with the McLoad in that situation when the dirt is loose and the rocks are gone.

The one I broke was being used to inslope a killer downhill "S" turn in one spot. It had been really dry here and the dirt was unusually hard packed. I was testing what it was like to carry one tool to the site instead of four!

The McLeods our club built are a little heavier than the commercially available ones I've seen. Hopefully this means they will stand up to a beating more! We do have some spots that aren't as rocky with loose soil too. Probably will be a tool for us to easily carry to do light maintenance on a turn or whatever, or use in conjunction with the 
mattocks for the heavier rocky stuff.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Guitarswheelies said:


> Welcome to the Rocky Northeast! Look on the cover of the current issue of BIKE magazine. That's our trail system at Sals. The McLeod is a fairly new tool for us here . For new trails we usually have the pick mattocks to get out the rocks. Some of the benching work can be done with the McLoad in that situation when the dirt is loose and the rocks are gone.
> 
> The one I broke was being used to inslope a killer downhill "S" turn in one spot. It had been really dry here and the dirt was unusually hard packed. I was testing what it was like to carry one tool to the site instead of four!
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with building in the Appalachians of NC and the mountains in central PA and in Philly. I know about the rocks and roots. 

If you find one tool suitable for everything trail building, please post it up. I'd be interested to know what you found.

D


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Max Ax?*

Anyone ever try one of these?

http://www.maxax.com/index.html

We got one gratis through IMBA/JORBA for our TM group years ago.

JMJ


----------

